# Cheapest way to ship a box to the US from Spain



## ProfessorOnTheRoad (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi there,

Does anyone know the cheapest way to send a box from Madrid to the US? Not like a little envelope, but like a 10-20 kg box of stuff? 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Try a look at the ecoparcel website, you give them parcel measure,net and they give a quote to the destination, I have used them twice and it was a good service as they seem to buy space by other major carriers, and so it is cheaper.
Ecoparcel - best parcel offers everyday!
:yo:


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

'Tis true to say that generally the price is dependent upon dimensions as well as weight and well as the delivery time scale required. I tend to use MRW for any packages I send to the UK. Cant say for sure about the USA but if they are good enough for Amazon they should be good enough for everyone.

If the goods in transit have any commercial value then they may be liable to US Import controls and taxation, that is something I have no knowledge of. I know my sister in California once sent me a jacket as a present and the UK Customs people presented me with a combined import duty and VAT demand that exceeded the purchase price of the jacket! 

Anyway... Heres a link to MRWs International Services page
MRW - International services

and a link to their tariffs for international deliveries. 
http://www.mrw.es/comuns/internacional/tarifa_MRW_internacional.pdf

DHL and FedEx both have extensive cover here in Spain as well but I havent used them.
Hope this helps.


----------

